# C Compiler für Linux gesucht



## rumkugel (15. Dezember 2008)

*C Compiler für Linux gesucht*

Wie der Titel schon andeutet bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Downloadmöglichkeit für einen C/C++ Compiler für Linux ( also GNU Compiler Collection). Ich möchte NICHT den Quelltext für einen Compiler laden, da er mir nichts nützt, weil ich ihn erst kompilieren muss und das kann ich halt nicht ohne Compiler.


----------



## dot (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: C Compiler für Linux gesucht*

Hast du in deiner Paketverwaltung keinen gcc in Binary-Form?


----------



## rumkugel (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: C Compiler für Linux gesucht*

Also ehrlich gesagt kenn ich mich mit Linux nicht so aus. Ich habe aber auf meiner Debian Distribution kein Gcc installiert, soviel steht fest, da es sich um eine Minimalkonfiguration handelt.


----------



## Las_Bushus (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: C Compiler für Linux gesucht*

eh würd ich jetzt sagen, machst du "aptitude" und dann "/" und einfach nach gcc suchen... schon ist der gcc drauf


----------



## rumkugel (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: C Compiler für Linux gesucht*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> eh würd ich jetzt sagen, machst du "aptitude" und dann "/" und einfach nach gcc suchen... schon ist der gcc drauf



Vielleicht könntest du dich etwas genauer erklären??? Hab von sowas doch keine Ahnung!!!!


----------



## Las_Bushus (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: C Compiler für Linux gesucht*

also du wirst zu root user
mittels "su" oder "su -" das ist egal wie du es machst 
dann gibst du "aptitude" ein, jener welcher ist der Paketmanager von Debian.
dann öffnest du mit "/" die Suche und dort suchst du nach "gcc".
Wenn du das passende Paket gefunden hast (mit "n" gehts zum nächsten Treffer), wählst du es mit "+" aus, dann 2x "g" und schon installiert die aptitude das ausgewählte paket und die dafür nötigen anderen Pakete.


----------



## dot (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: C Compiler für Linux gesucht*

apt-search gcc
apt-get install gcc

oder so aehnlich.


----------



## Falk (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: C Compiler für Linux gesucht*

apt-get update
apt-cache search gcc
apt-get install gcc

nacheinander auf der Konsole eingeben und gut ist.


----------



## Bauer87 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: C Compiler für Linux gesucht*

root werden, "aptitude" eingeben und mit Pfeiltasten durch die GUI navigieren. Der Rest erklärt sich dann von selbst.
Oder: "aptitude install gcc" eingeben, fertig.

apt-get würde ich (bei Debian) nicht empfehlen, da es nicht mehr benötigte Software nicht automatisch entfernt. Das apt-get von Ubuntu macht das zwar, aber Debian lässt apt-get lieber simpel, es gibt ja aptitude.


----------



## rumkugel (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: C Compiler für Linux gesucht*

Vielen Dank!! Es hat alles so funktioniert wie ihr gesagt habt. Jedoch habe ich festgestellt, das die gesamten Programmbibliotheken und headerdateien noch fehlen. Wie komme ich an die ran?


----------



## Bauer87 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: C Compiler für Linux gesucht*

Auf die gleiche Weise. Headerdateien heißen immer wie das Programmpaket selbst mit angehängtem "-dev". Such halt per "aptitude search xyz" danach und du wirst was finden.


----------



## rumkugel (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: C Compiler für Linux gesucht*

Ja schon klar, aber das sind gut 200 Dateien!!! Soll ich die alle einzeln mir holen??? Oder geht das auch einfacher???


----------



## Fifadoc (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: C Compiler für Linux gesucht*

ganz ehrlich? warum installierst du dir nicht einfach ein neues Ubuntu.
Da kannst du deutlich bequemer und einfacher Pakete nachinstallieren.
Außerdem ist es (finde ich) einsteigerfreundlicher, da du ja scheinbar auch nicht so viel erfahrung mit Linux hast.

Ich hab mitlerweile schon Ubuntu, Fedora, Redhat und OpenSuse installiert. Alle hatten gcc vorinstalliert. Maximal die neuere Version musste ich updaten.


----------



## Bauer87 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: C Compiler für Linux gesucht*

Du willst mir doch nicht erzählen, dass du die Header für 200(!) verschiedene, unabhängige Projekte haben willst? Wenn ein Programm ein anderes benötigt, wird das ja automatisch mitgeladen und installiert. Für den Quellcode gilt das gleiche.


----------



## Las_Bushus (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: C Compiler für Linux gesucht*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich? warum installierst du dir nicht einfach ein neues Ubuntu.
> Da kannst du deutlich bequemer und einfacher Pakete nachinstallieren.



Also Bequemer als mit aptitude Pakete nachinstallieren kann ich mir persönlich schwierig vorstellen, die Bedienung von aptitude ist meiner Meinung nach, schnell und intuitiv

Und bei einer minimal Installation würde wohl auch bei einigen anderen Distributionen gcc fehlen (braucht ja auch nicht jeder den gcc...)

@rumkugel:

Welche Header willst du denn eigentlich haben? die für den Kernel und dann noch was alles? Die für GTK von wegen GUI?


----------



## rumkugel (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: C Compiler für Linux gesucht*

Also erstens: Ich benutze ein simuliertes Linux Debian, da ist es ziemlich schwierig noch ein anderes Image zu finden ohne Minimalkonfiguration
zweitens: ich brauche Debian unbedingt, da ich nur so sichergehen kann, das die Programme, die ich erstellen will auch auf dem anderen Rechner, für den ich sie kompiliere, auch wirklich laufen.
drittens: ich habe mich mit den ganzen bibliotheken nicht beschäftigt. Ich möchte nur Programme ohne GUI erstellen. Wieviele Dateien man jetzt genau dazu braucht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Las_Bushus (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: C Compiler für Linux gesucht*

also du solltest schon wissen welche bibliotheken du brauchst... wenn du das weißt kannst du ja nach den Paketen suchen die diese Headerdateien enthalten... wenn du aber nichtmal weißt was für header du brauchst wird es schwierig... und beim kopieren von kompilierten dateien wäre es auch hilfreich den gleichen Kernel zu benutzen.
Ich verstehe also richtig, dass dein Debian in einer Virtuallisierungsplattform läuft und du dann das kompilierte Programm auf einen "reellen" Rechner mit Debian installieren willst? (mir geht es bei der Frage nur ums Verständnis)


----------



## dot (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: C Compiler für Linux gesucht*



rumkugel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!! Es hat alles so funktioniert wie ihr gesagt habt. Jedoch habe ich festgestellt, das die gesamten Programmbibliotheken und headerdateien noch fehlen. Wie komme ich an die ran?



Wie hast du das denn gemerkt? Hast du versucht etwas zu Kompilieren? ...? Wenn ja, dann Posten was du genau eingegben hast und die Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## rumkugel (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: C Compiler für Linux gesucht*

Ich benutze Debian und möchte die dort kompilierten Programme auf einem Rechner verwenden, der Debian als normales Betriebssystem nutzt. Und was soll das heißen "mit dem gleichen Kernel"? Ist denn Debian inkompatibel zu einer anderen Version des selben Systems???? So wie wenn die Programme von Windows 98 auf Windows 2000 nicht laufen würden???
Beim kompilieren habe ich in die Konsole "cd" und dann den Pfad wo meine Quelltexte drinne liegen eingegeben und dann "gcc -o Programm Programm.c". Ob das nun richtig ist weiß ich nicht, ich habe das von einem kumpel. dann kommen zimlich viele Fehlermeldungen. Eine ist zum Beispiel: "Programm.c:1:22: error: stdio.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden"


----------



## dot (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: C Compiler für Linux gesucht*

Installier mal libc6-dev


----------



## rumkugel (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: C Compiler für Linux gesucht*

Vielen Dank!!! Nun hat alles geklappt und die Programme sind erstellt!!!


----------



## dot (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: C Compiler für Linux gesucht*

Und die Kompatiblitaet sollte eigentlich auch immer gegeben sein, so lange du die Binaries als i386 ohne Schnickschnack kompilierst und du nicht exotische libs verwendest (-> dann statisch kompilieren). Das sollte eigentlich jeder PC mit Linux ausfuehren koennen, ganz unaebhaengig von der genutzten Distribution.


----------

